# Graham Cracker "Crack" with Oreo Topping



## dward51 (Dec 23, 2016)

*Graham Cracker "crack" with Oreo topping*













Oreo graham cracker crack.jpg



__ dward51
__ Dec 23, 2016






*Ingredients:*

1 sleeve of honey graham crackers plus 3 sheets (I used the ones that are rectangular and each sheet is two of the squares, same as Nabisco Honey Maid Graham Crackers)
1 cup of butter (2 sticks)
1 cup of packed, dark brown sugar
2 cups of good quality dark chocolate or chips (I used a 10oz pack of Ghiradelli dark melting wafers)
1 1/2 rows of regular Oreo cookies, crushed (Oreo brand, mine came with 3 rows in a package)
1) Pre-heat the oven to 400*.  

2) While oven is line a sheet pan with a raised rim with aluminum foil (I also lined the foil with parchment paper as sometimes the toffee will stick to the aluminum).  Break the sheets of graham crackers into squares and place them on the foil/parchment paper.

3) Melt the butter in a pot on the range, and when melted add the dark brown sugar. Stir constantly and heat until it starts to boil.  Continue stirring and boil for 4 minutes at a good rolling boil.  Do not walk away as the sugar can burn and stick if you do.

4) Pour the molten sugar/butter mixture over the graham crackers and even out with a spatula.  The mixture will self-level as it continues to cook in the oven so just do a general job of spreading the mixture with the spatula.

5) Put tray of crackers and butter/sugar mixture into the 400* oven for 6 minutes.  The toffee should continue to cook.

6) While the crackers are cooking in the oven, put the 1 1/2 rows of Oreo cookies (standard stuff - regular Oreo is what I used, used them whole with the cream filling intact) into a gallon zip lock bag.  Coarsely crush the cookies with a rolling pin or other object.  I left some good sized chunks in mine.

7) Remove tray of crackers and butter/sugar (now hot molten toffee) and sprinkle the melting chips or chocolate chips evenly over the hot toffee.  The chocolate will start to soften and melt.  Use the spatula to evenly spread the melted chocolate.

8) Top the still melted chocolate with the crushed Oreo cookies.  The Oreo cream filling will somewhat melt into the chocolate.

9) Place on a rack to cool.  Once the pan is cool enough to pick by hand you can move it to the fridge or outside if it's cold enough and let the toffee and chocolate firmly set.

10) Remove the sheet of cracker/toffee/Oreo from the pan and the foil and parchment should easily release from the back of the "crack".  Depending on how hard your toffee set, you can break into irregular shaped pieces or break into the graham cracker squares.

11) Time to eat!!!!!  Try and just eat one.... no can do.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It sounds like a lot of steps, but this is a pretty detailed step by step version.  It's really a simple process and easy to remember. The original recipe I found years ago was called Cracker Toffee, and you can make a dozen variations of this.  We have been using Ritz crackers instead of Saltines as they have a buttery flavor.  I recently started using club crackers as they have more flavor than Saltines, but they are square so you have less voids than when using the Ritz.  But to me, Honey Graham is the best of them all.  The wife makes "Christmas Crack" with crushed candy cane peppermint pieces on top for her office.  I can also envision a version with crumbled bacon on top of the chocolate, but that's just the way I think.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 23, 2016)

Looks awesome good Dave. I am going to try this. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2016)

Man o man!

I probably shouldn't make that cause I just know I will eat the whole tray!

Thanks for the recipe, gonna make it anyway!!

Point!

Al


----------



## disco (Dec 24, 2016)

I love the looks of the recipe! Thanks, Dave!

Disco


----------



## b-one (Dec 24, 2016)

I may have to try this,but I'll use Hersey bars dark chocolate isn't my thing.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks guys!!!!

You can mix up the chocolate any way you like.  We even make a version with dark chocolate, white chocolate and butterscotch chips swirled together that we top with pecans instead of Oreos.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 25, 2016)

This looks really good.  I like the idea of the crushed candy canes sorinkled on top.

Gary


----------



## sveanooo (May 11, 2017)

Wow looks great  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Thanks for the recipe


----------



## uncletork (May 11, 2017)

I will have to try making this for the wife as she has a sweet tooth. Nice work


----------



## bbqbrett (May 16, 2017)

That sounds great!


----------

